# My new youtube channel



## TheNorthmanRiff (Aug 12, 2019)

hi everyone hope you’re doing good today. Here’s a topic to present my new youtube channel TheNorthmanRiff. Im gonma do cover, gear review, tone dial tutorial, FAQ (when i have enought suscriber/view/question).

To see my channel and my first cover see the link down below also you can follow me on social media, link available on my video description.

Feel free to post your youtube channel in comment so we can all help each other and give our opinion/tips.


----------

